# Dubai Silicon Oasis



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know any places to eat that are good/reasonable price around there?

Or even takeaways or anything, KFC etc? 

Thanks


----------



## skymommy (Jan 6, 2012)

New to DSO myself so not much help but we had NKD pizza delivered and it was good. There is a decent deli at the big Spinneys - their hummus is awesome.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

skymommy said:


> New to DSO myself so not much help but we had NKD pizza delivered and it was good. There is a decent deli at the big Spinneys - their hummus is awesome.


Napoli Pizza -- delicious and cheap. 043208037.

Subway are open in the HQ building until quite late at night 7 days per week. 

There's also an Indian in DSO which is excellent and cheap. I don't have the number (a friend ordered) but if you google you'll find it.

Are you new to Silicon Oasis? I'm arrived here a week ago.


----------



## skymommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes. Two weeks! We are all over the Indian food recommendation tks!


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

skymommy said:


> Yes. Two weeks! We are all over the Indian food recommendation tks!


I think it's called Brit Balti. If you're working in the HQ building and fancy a sandwich, let me know. Like I said, I'm new here and am eager to meet people!


----------



## skymommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry not in the HQ building. In the household executive field  

Hop on Siliconoasis.org forum and you will meet loads of newbies'. Have fun!


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

skymommy said:


> Sorry not in the HQ building. In the household executive field
> 
> Hop on Siliconoasis.org forum and you will meet loads of newbies'. Have fun!


I checked that website before but it seemed as dead as could be. No activity. What particular forum is the busiest on it?


----------



## skymommy (Jan 6, 2012)

It may seem slow but people are always quick to reply. You have to register and then you can access the social forum.


----------



## moomin1972 (Sep 8, 2012)

*renting in silican oasis*

Hi,
Hubby is moving to Dubai in 3 weeks and I will follow 4 weeks later.
We want to rent in Silican Oasis. 
I want a villa, and he wants an apartment!
Any advice on rent prices? villas or apartments available?
(I wouldn't have an apartment higher than the 2nd floor!)
Any advice would be great please.
Also having furniture shipped over but what is included in kitchens as far as 'white goods' are concerned?
thank you in advance


----------



## PAPPU (Sep 23, 2012)

*Accomodation villa vs flat*



moomin1972 said:


> Hi,
> Hubby is moving to Dubai in 3 weeks and I will follow 4 weeks later.
> We want to rent in Silican Oasis.
> I want a villa, and he wants an apartment!
> ...



Hi,

In villa ac bill will be very high, cleaning and maintenance is also a big job mainly in summer when u face sand specially in this area.

Appartment- neat and clean with all facilities like jim,swimming pool etc.

I have taken recently in brand new building near to IT plaza onmain road .

TC


----------



## PAPPU (Sep 23, 2012)

*Rest in DSO*



Amtmann said:


> Napoli Pizza -- delicious and cheap. 043208037.
> 
> Subway are open in the HQ building until quite late at night 7 days per week.
> 
> ...



hI,

I have tried one rest. opp. to IT plaza last friday. Food is very good and low price.

TC


----------

